# Why is CCXProcess app on Mac Launchpad?



## NicholasG

I just noticed an application called "CCXProcess" on my Launchpad. When I click on It nothing happens. It's logo is the red Adobe CC logo, so I'm assuming Adobe created it. It's not doing any harm, I just wondered if anyone else has seen it and has any idea why it suddenly appeared?

Thanks,
Nicholas


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hi Nicholas. That's the first time I've heard of it, but it appears you're not the only one to have asked the question: What is CCXPROCESS? Why did it just appeared on... | Adobe Community


----------



## NicholasG

I noticed that thread on the Adobe Lightroom community (in fact its pretty much all I could find via Google). I think the advice there is bad (basically just delete the app). I have a new iMac and a "clean" install of Lightroom so think this is probably a small bug in MacOS or Lightroom. I wonder if few people actually use Launchpad, so have the same issue, but just have not noticed.


----------



## Colin Grant

I have CCXP in launchpad and cannot delete it!


----------



## NicholasG

I just updated to MacOS 10.13.6 and now on my Launchpad (in addition to "CCXProcess") I also have a folder called" Adobe Application Manager (Other)" containing an application "adobe_licensing_helper".


----------



## Johan Elzenga

I didn't know anybody actually used Launchpad, but hsve a look at this: Launchpad Manager - Keep your Launchpad organised!


----------

